# Goverment house



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800 sq ft. 69 boards.
should be 71.
Must have own land,,payments based on income .
The home cannot be repossessed . 
The home can be sold after 15 years.
I've done these houses for the last 5-6 years ,,too many to count. sadly.
This is the first one with central air. The rest had propane Insert. all vinyl flooring ,, knotty pine cabinets.
'' Almost'' All the h/o I seen were able bodies ,,, not willing to work.
Hope you boys here in the states like It . YOUR PAYING FOR IT.
No repo... How many payments will they make?

OH,, that's my screw spotter ,,, her method,, first coat heavy/light sand with pad,,,2nd coat little thinner/sand,,3rd coat thin/sand . Can't afford to use her too often..
Have at It with my block coat,,, I'm easy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey cazna... Bought this today,,, going to skim my seams with It.:laughing:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy to oblige the more fortunate. I'd be happy to step aside so they can gorge on the last piece of American pie. I'm working with a fella who won't marry the mother of his children cause she'll lose her $700. a month in food stamps. But he still calls her his "wife".He's a real stand up guy. Treats his friends to cookouts on our dime. Works when he wants. Doesn't call in when he don't. I always thought that meant you quit.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

My daughter expects $100 for a few hours work:furious: how much does yours expect 

They do that with our Indians on the Rez, but I don't think our commie government does what your talking about for the average joe :blink:. I know in the 1980's they built a lot of geared to income town houses (attached housing ) but you can't own them.

Also, is your avatar a pic of all your broken down lights:thumbup:

And a foot note to Justme , Where I live the Indians call themselves Indians, well we may call them other things:jester:. People from India, are east Indian


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> My daughter expects $100 for a few hours work:furious: how much does yours expect


Don't pay them too much. They might get to think of drywall as a viable career.



2buckcanuck said:


> And a foot note to Justme , Where I live the Indians call themselves Indians, well we may call them other things:jester:. People from India, are east Indian


Around here they're The misunderstood ones. Also The owners, and we're pretty much just squatting. At least many claim that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> My daughter expects $100 for a few hours work:furious: how much does yours expect
> 
> They do that with our Indians on the Rez, but I don't think our commie government does what your talking about for the average joe :blink:. I know in the 1980's they built a lot of geared to income town houses (attached housing ) but you can't own them.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> So I'm walking through the mall in my pigeon farmer clothes ,,and dusty boots with little pink shopping bags In each hand ,,while the the milfs are looking,,and laughing. Yeah ,,, She got paid.
> AND I caught some pizza faced 16 year old boys checking my daughter out. That topped It off. We had fun tho.


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want her having sex after shes married.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

When you have a son, you have to worry about one little prick in town.
When you have a daughter, you have to worry about every little prick in town.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I don't want her having sex after shes married.


dear lord, my daughters just like her mother, I can hardly wait till she gets married, then she will become someone elses problem:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> dear lord, my daughters just like her mother, I can hardly wait till she gets married, then she will become someone elses problem:thumbsup:


 LMDO,,,,,,,


Laughing My Dentures Out


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I don't want her having sex after shes married.


Mines not either, I forbid it,,,,,,yeah right  And i am worryed about every other little prick in town, Better not perve on my daughter.


It is amazing how different you feel when you have a daughter, Its becouse we all know ourselfs too well :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Hey cazna... Bought this today,,, going to skim my seams with It.:laughing:


 
It wouldnt surprise me Moore, you crazy hand finisher you :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Look Moore, mines smaller than yours:thumbup:

Cazna is right, your one crazy hand taper:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I started one of these goverment homes today in Eagle rock Va. Blue ridge mountains..6 hour round trip...I called every local hanger I know. they were like , but Tuco said .. I go where you go boss.:yesnly 95 boards,,,We got all the lids up today so Tuco's done..I may have to pack my tooth brush for this one.

You guys poke at me from time to time..some are a little sneaky about it :whistling2thers are straght up about me being from VA..[I like that honesty] but let me tell ya...Today I met some REAL life hill billies ..down to earth ..true blooded hill billy folk..Eagle rock is a little town in the mountains with a post office a fire station ,,and a few churches .The nearest gas station is a holler away.. I'll be up there till this house is done,,and there calling for 12'' of snow in that part of Virginia Sunday night ..so this story could get better or worse..


Hey ..No lie!! I saw homes in the medien strip on the way up there.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Deliverance 2 - moore's Revenge ... " I ain't skweelin no more ! " :no::gunsmilie:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:


dadd


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Moore. You come back now ya hear.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm working on this gov. home in the Blue Ridge .The h/o tells me If I need a bucket of water just drive down the road to the spring box. ..I'm like OK? Whats a spring box?:blink: She says ..OH you'll see it ..the white pipe stickin out the mountain... 

It don't look pretty ,,but thats some clean/clear..and damn cold water..I asked an old timer at this little [email protected] diner near by [closest cup of coffee within 25 miles ] How long that spring box had been there..He said It was before his time ..I thought It was cool.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like it may have taken awhile to fill up your bucket.:blink: That is pretty cool though ! I've had to draw from wells before but never from a pipe in the side of a mountain.


----------

